# Pinhole



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Leaker on hot deck set up


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those old systems get nasty with rust and debris, all those drip/sediment legs should have been piped with full size valves to clean out the crud, but noone would do it anyways...is that steam or hot water? I always put some anti rust- and cleaner ( squick) in any system I do a new boiler on if there are steel mains....


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those old systems get nasty with rust and debris, all those drip/sediment legs should have been piped with full size valves to clean out the crud, but noone would do it anyways...is that steam or hot water? I always put some anti rust- and cleaner ( squick) in any system I do a new boiler on if there are steel mains....



Hot water. Mains come from above. Originally had three coils on those drops. Two were abandoned and cut away. That sediment is packed up just below the flow line of the remaining coil's piping.


----------

